# TTOC Etiquette



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

I was like a kid on Christmas morning...my pack arrived today 

Any etiquette involved when it comes to being a member????

Placement of TTOC stickers - where is considered 'right'..rear quarter-lights?

TTOC badge?? I am completely de-badged on the bum so am a bit stumped where to put that one?

Spotting a fellow TTOC member? 8)

Funny handshakes?   

Anyhting else :?:

GREAT PACK & can't wait to rip into the magazines  

Thanks all


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Glad you're happy 

If you're debadged, try putting the badge on the number plate.

Rear quarter lights are popular for the vinyl badges - also above the Tax Disk Holder and above the rear brake light on the back screen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have TTOC window stickers at the base of the rear window in the centre and on the windscreen at top centre behind the rear view mirror.

I flash or wave all TTs, just in case. Rarely get a flash or wave back, only from modded TTs usually for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

damnitsfast said:


> Spotting a fellow TTOC member? 8)
> 
> Funny handshakes?
> 
> Anyhting else :?:


some like this greeting:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say any one coming to the TTOC National day has to bring Davidg and my self a pie each it is a rule of the club :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Forgot to say any one coming to the TTOC National day has to bring Davidg and my self a pie each it is a rule of the club :wink:


Well Leg and I did it last year............... do we have to do it again??? 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to say any one coming to the TTOC National day has to bring Davidg and my self a pie each it is a rule of the club :wink:
> ...


YES


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome; it's great you've joined the club 



YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


How big do the pies need to be :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Pork pie, apple pie? 

Is there a pie specifiction ?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Welcome; it's great you've joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we need to mod them this year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Pork pie, apple pie?
> 
> Is there a pie specifiction ?


Usually growlers :roll:



davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome; it's great you've joined the club
> ...


Absolutely :wink:


----------

